# hey fellow nismo tuners :)



## nismodrift240 (Jan 3, 2005)

Any ways hey my name is Jeremy and I am a nismoholic :thumbup: LOL

No for real I have been thinking about a drift project car so I started looking into them and found out I liked the look of the 89-94 hatchback 240sx. I am currently on the lookout for one even if it is not running cause I want to swap in a ca18det(?) turbo motor or an SR20det. But I am new to the nismo world so don't harp on me too much if I am wrong about something. Any pointers you experienced guys want to give are appreciated. thanks for listening and hope to hear good things on this site.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! I am going to move this thread to the right section for you.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

nismodrift240 said:


> No for real I have been thinking about a drift project car...


NO WAY!? Do you know what Nismo is?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hehe... Nismo


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Hehe... Nismo


hey man, iv just brought a 91 180sx. just wundring wot mods ur done to ya ride? had ne dyno runs, wot ya putin out at the wheels?


----------



## nismodrift240 (Jan 3, 2005)

haven't bought my 240 yet going to in a few weeks.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

240sx is only good for drifting thats it!! but you cant drift goood if you don't have SR!!! :fluffy:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Kato said:


> 240sx is only good for drifting thats it!! but you cant drift goood if you don't have SR!!! :fluffy:


I maybe slow... But I hope thats sarcasim...


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

just a bit of info for you all. 240s are strong cheap cars that are capable of being set up for grip, drift, or drag. an engine swap is not the only way to go, I know people putting down over 400 to the ground with a blown KA, for as much or less than a similar SR or CA in the same power neighborhood, and with more torque. If you are looking for dyno runs they are available, ya just need to know where to look. try searching for the engine alone rather than the car.
Just as general pointers, as I do not know how experienced you are with cars, are as follows.
If it will be your daily driver for a while before the swap, make sure the engine is solid. have the car checked out. go with your gut feeling. see if any unnecessary or dirty jobs have been done. make sure the title is clear. get the alignment checked and make sure they look at the frame and all suspension components for rust or damage. check functionality of EVERYTHING. cars have a cascading tendency. if the cruise isn't working it could be something small or the tranny might be about to go. check for fluid leaks or deposits. Ask the owner about maintenance history. how does the car feel?(if you can drive it) Also, if you are going to use the engine that came with it, a telltale sign of a lack of maintenance is to put your finger in the oil fill hole and feel the top inside of the valve cover. if it is sticky or gritty, walk away. check tires and brakes and such. check if the speedometer is working, as that is a common problem with s13s, especially those with the digital gauges. REALIZE THAT YOU ARE BUYING A USED CAR, it won't be perfect.
hope some or all that helps with your search of a 240. no disrespect to some of the posts, just trying to set things straight.

truman
peace


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah I agree ^. 240's can be set up for anything that you want them to be, it's great platform to build on, it's not only good for drifting. Also listen to the man above, everything he said about what to look for when buying the car is very important. Also I like to feel where abouts the clutch is grabbing before I buy a car, if it's grabbing weird or at an odd spot, I go with my gut feeling about it...also, don't just check for oil or other fluid deposits on the ground, be sure to check the underside of the engine and body, and the back of the car will usually have stains on the paint from the vacuum of the car moving pulling the fluids back onto the car (I have this problem w/ oil).


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

blown KA's? you mean supercharged right? ive just never heard of supercharged ones but people call superchargers blowers.....if your talking about turbo which im figuring you probably were then you really shouldnt use the terminology. just wanna clear that up so i know what your saying....?

but anyways the only really major problems on 240's is rust, as has been posted 100000 million times on the forums, especially under the stock foam spoiler.

and this isnt the nismo world its nissan....nismo is a part of nissan that makes better high performance and.....slightly over priced parts...


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

by blown I mean charged air. a turbo or a super are both blowers. they blow air. In reguards to the KA, yes, turbo'd. I haven't seen any successful superKAs. didn't mean to cause confusion. peace out.

truman


----------

